# Is there a thread on line bred vs in bred?



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

So, I need to ask considering looking at what someone brought to my attention on my girl's dam's dam's ped. and I wanted to know if there was a thread about line-bred vs inbred? If not, can someone clear it up for me? because... well.... Just don't know about having the same dog in a ped so many generations in a row.... I am not genetic smart to say the least.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

in simple terms.

Brother and Sister = inbred <-------They quadruple up on the same genes(including the bad ones)

Son and Mother, Father and Daughter, Half Brother and Half sister, Cousin and Cousin, grandson and grandma, granddaughter and grandpa = linebred

Purpose of Linebreeding is to achieve a desired trait of a dog. In this case i want to breed for all white dogs. 

Sire is Blue & Dam is white

Litter is born (choose white male puppy) breed back to mom. This is known as tight line breeding, but you are playing with fire. In this case, the Moms strand of genes would double up. Increasing the chances of an all white litter.

Its just not color, it can be size, shape, head, athleticism, and/or drive. Its a little bit more complicated and should not be handled by a novice.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

SMiGGs said:


> in simple terms.
> 
> Brother and Sister = inbred <-------They quadruple up on the same genes(including the bad ones)
> 
> ...


Not sure where this info came from. Never heard the off the wall idea of ONLY brother and sister being inbred. This is wrong. 
I'm not sure how you'd consider parent to offspring linebreeding but brother to sister inbreeding. Since they both have a minimum COI of 25% they "just as inbred" and have the same chance to inherit an identical allele. Which ever category you put one in you should put the other.

While line breeding is inbreeding, the distinction is usually made in dogs to be 
Inbreeding is close relationships breeding to a parent, grandparent, uncle, aunt, double 1st cousin some also consider cousin though the COI is only 6.25% while double cousins is 12.5%, sibling or half sibling.

Line breeding are dogs of the same lines or with more distant relationship. Some would consider 1st cousins, typically more distance cousins, even great uncle or great aunt (which is still close to 10%) or a great great grand parent.

Parents don't give all of their genes to their offspring nor do they give all of their offspring the same genes, in addition you have copy number variance, variance do to epigenetics and crossing over. Therefore to say brother / sister quadruples up on the bad is non sense.


----------

